# put bees to sleep



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Sulfer, and forever.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't know of anything that is totally safe because if the bees all collapse on the floor of the hive many will suffocate on the botom of the pile.

I have accidently done this with tobacco. If you smoke them heavily enough and long enough with Top or Bugler (cheap bulk tobacco) the bees will collapse on the botom board. Most will survive and wake up, but a lot will also suffocate under a pile of bees.

I don't recommend it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

What do you hope to accomplish? I think the main thing most people want is to feel safer.

I notice a lot of people think it's a good idea to open a hive when the bees are inactive from the cold. But this isn't good at all. When they are active they are the least threat to people and the least likely to get hurt. The more active they are, the safer for everyone including the bees.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

The guy I spend a lot of time with in a canoe always says "He who tries to keep his feet dry will get his head wet...". I think the same applies somehow to beekeeping.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Ask an anesthesiologist?


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

hum softly


----------



## Got Honey? (Oct 14, 2001)

Try putting NyQuil in a fogger. That stuff knocks me out cold... 

(FYI; you probably shouldn't do that... unless...)

Joseph


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Ammonium nitrate....same fertilizer Timothy McVeigh blew up the federal building with. Get you smoker going good with pine needles, drop in a teaspoonful of ammonium nitrate. A huge plume of smoke will emit, do not inhale it. Smoke the hive, they will drop unconcious for about fifteen minutes and then slowly revive. Good way to catch a queen in a mean nervous hive, shake the unconcious bees in front of the hive with a drone trap or excluder on the frront. Queen will be trapped outside.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

Carbon dioxide is used to knock out queens for instrumental insemination. You could tent the hive and pump in carbon dioxide though you would likely get a lot of dead bees.


----------



## DRJCKB (Apr 16, 2004)

ya'all are scaring me!

D


----------



## handyb (Feb 26, 2004)

"what am I trying to gain?"
removal of well established hive from wall.veiwing open walls in wash room house was built with 24 inch spaceing of studs and no cross breaks (open from top to bottem)I started at top removing siding and bee are at top of wall .they go in at bottom by slab.They got mad and got me several times.So I left came back 2 days later with old bee suit under new suit my normal response to mean ones. 3 layers of clothes.Managed to work about an hour they realy got mad . if there was a hole they found it about 10 more stings some lodged themselfs in vents of hat.I dont like the idea of killing so many bee.Although queen will definatly have to go.thay are about 5 mile from texas so she might have some bad blood.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I guess I think that you will end up with a lot of dead bees anyway. I'd start out with a cone and depopulate the hive a lot. Then you can use a bee vac to keep the bees in the air down.

Now that you've torn into it, the cone probably won't work, but the vac will.

I still think anything that knocks them out will end up with piles of bees that suffocate from being at the bottom of the pile.


----------

